# BROWNING B-S/S



## grousebuster (Feb 16, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE I CAN GET A STOCK TO FIT MY BROWNING 12 GA B-S/S? NOT LOOKING FOR ANYTHING TO FANCY. PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN


----------

